# Chihuahua, CH - Mexico's coldest city



## kevinkagy (Sep 5, 2005)

Very beautiful! I didn't know it snowed in Chihuahua! Beautiful city.


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

*Muy interesante y diferente a otras ciudades de México. *


----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Por lo que se ve en las fotos muy bonita ciudad, espero algun dia conocerla.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Beautiful city!! Mexican cities are always surprising me! Dying to to go Mexico sometime soon!


----------



## PsychoBabble (Apr 4, 2008)

It looks prosperous and like a cowboy type North American city. Baseball diamonds, Rodeos, American Footbal, Big Cars, Wide open spaces, big sky could be Fort Collins Colorado.


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Its a border state - texas / new mexico. thats is why :cheers: also people its very very kind and famous for being good looking , ironically people in general its tall. opposite of what people can think about ..thanks to the little doggy


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Creel, Chihuahua*

Here are some photos of *Creel, Chihuahua* a small town located near Chihuahua City.
taken from google. XD


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Fantastic images and thank you! I for one did not know certain cities in Mexico had snowy seasons, yearly.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*More pics, taken from the Mexican forum*.





















































































































*And here are some extras*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Chihuahua looks so beautiful, nice to see that amount of snow in a Mexican city.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Ah Chihuahua!!!

:applause:


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

beautiful city. it's very modern. I didn't know a city called Chihuahua exist. I've just heard about chihuahua dogs and no more.Also I imagined Mexico almost desertic enterely,except Acapulco and Pto. Vallarta. A snowed city in Mexico is incredible!
Everyday I learn different something!
Saludos a los "cuates" de Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*I love Chihuahua my friend*



elbart089 said:


> *More pics, taken from the Mexican forum*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Chihuahua and I love the meteorology stadistics, and I get from the 
Weather Almanac edition 2004

The record of lower temps. in Chihuahua Mexico:

Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua Temperature lowest ever was in January 14 1962
and was (-22)Celcius = (-8) fahernheit.
Maxim. snow ever (16.8 inches) december 21 1987.

Chuhuahua City Temeprature lowest ever was in january 15 1962
and was (-16)Celcius = (-3) faherenheit.
Maxim. snow ever (10.7 inches) december 22 1987.

Temosachic Chihuahua Temperature lowest ever was in january 15 1962
and was (-27)Celcius = (-12) fahernheit.
Maxim. snow ever (21.3 inches) december 22 1987.

Parral Chihuahua Temperature lowest ever was in january 15 1962
and was (-15) Celcius = (-1) faherenheit.
Maxim. snow ever (9 inches) january 1967.

Creel Chihuahua Temperature lowest ever was in january 15 1962
and was (-25) Celcius = (-10) fahernheit.
Maxim. snow ever (19.7 inches) december 22 1987.

The weather of Chihuahua Mexico looks like the weather of New Mexico Alburquerque and Santa Fe.(the weather Almanac 2004):cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*yes Chihuahua it's beautiful my friend.*

*all Pictures by (marte)*









kevinkagy said:


> Very beautiful! I didn't know it snowed in Chihuahua! Beautiful city.


Chihuahua it's beautiful, here are some pictures o Parral Chihuahua snow fall of December 24 2004.








*Santa Barbara Chihuahua Mexico Picture by (marte)*








Chihuahua City.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome place! The coldest place in Mexico :banana:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow.. I actually wanna visit this place now


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Creel chihuahua small town in the midle of nature.*



elbart089 said:


> Here are some photos of *Creel, Chihuahua* a small town located near Chihuahua City.
> taken from google. XD


One of the most spectacular views at Chihuahua, it's the small town of Creel in the midle of snowy pine forests.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely city 

Had no idea snow was normal in some regions of Mexico.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

great shots. The Mexican/Spanish architecture looks really cool with the snow.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks like a perfect blend of European and American elements.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Well spanish elementes too.*

*These is Jimenez in the south of the state of Chihuahua.
Jimenez Central Plaza and Church, snow fall of december 24 2004.

Pictures by (marte)*








*Parral Chihuahua Mexico Picture by (marte)*








*Ciudad Madera Chihuahua Mexico Picture by (marte)*











*Map of the Lowest Temperatures recorded in Mexico in Celsius*


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

Whoa, wait a minute.. it snows in MEXICO?


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

^^Every year in the 60% of the territory. From the lowlands and midlands of northern states to the highlands in the central and southern states.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Most of the people don'now but Mexico gets snow at the most of the territory exept the 
Yuctan peninsula and the pacific cost. The gulf of Mexico gets snow from Tampico all the way to the USA border and from the El Paso-Juarez border all the way to Guadalajara and Mexco City. Last snow falls in Mexico Cities.
Cd Juarez jan 2007, Chihuahua jan. 2007,Creel febr. 2008 ,Temosachic febr. 2008
Tecate febr. 2008,Parral dic. 2004, Jimenez dic, 2004,Torreon dic 2004,Saltillo dic.2004
Monterrey dic.2004,Laredo dic 2004 Matamoros dic 2004,Reynosa dic. 2004,Ciudad Victoria dic. 1997,Durango dic. 1997,Zacatecas dic 1997,Aguascalientes dic.1997, 
San luis Potosi dic.1997,Guadalajara dic.1997,Leon dic.1997,Toluca jan.1967
Mexico City las snow fall at the city's down town was january 12 1967 and finaly Tampico a mexican seaport at the gulf of mexico at sea level gets snow on februery 14 1895 at that day snow all the way from New Orleans and Houston to Brwnsville Texas and from all the Tamaulipas gulf cost in to Tampico, that it's the fare south the snow it's fallen in the wester Hemispher south of the tropic of cancer at sea leavel.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know why people get so surprised that it snows in Mexico.
Are there specific and predefined places in the world in which snow is supposed to fall?
People seem to believe too much in the stereotype of the hot and tropical Latin America.
Just so everyone knows, it snows in Brazil too. Even in some places near Rio de Janeiro.
Ooooohhhhh, I bet you're all so surprised! 
By the way, Chihuahua is very nice!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

*I had totally forgatten about this thread, thanks for reviving it.
I'll put more pictures, (taken from the Mexican forum)

















































































































































And finally: :lol:







*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuahua Barroque Catedral with snow*

*Chihuahua picture by (marte)*








The Catedral of Chihuahua City dedicated in the year 1727


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> These is Jimenez in the south of the state of Chihuahua.
> Jimenez Central Plaza and Church, snow fall of december 24 2004.
> 
> 
> ...


This is Chihuahua or... somewhere in north canada :lol: :nuts: too much snow!!! Incredible


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*It' Chihuahua Mexico my friend.*

*Chihuahua Mexico picture by (marte)*








The State of Chihuahua Mexico it's the mexican state of gets more snow in Mexico. The Chihuahua weather it's very similar to the weather of the New Mexico State in the USA.:cheers:
*Chihuahua picture by (marte*)








*Map of snow falls in Mexico in color lighte blue snows evry 30 to 40 years darck blue snows yearly.wihte o no color never gets snow.info of the meteorological departament*








*lowest temperatures in Mexico (Celcius).meteorlogical departament*


----------



## olaf (Nov 11, 2007)

Hermosa Chihuahua! Mi ciudad favorita del norte del país.:cheers:


----------



## sagaex3 (Jun 21, 2007)

VeRy Nice. . . Chihuahua . . . Great


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

*amazing*



elbart089 said:


> *I had totally forgatten about this thread, thanks for reviving it.
> I'll put more pictures, (taken from the Mexican forum)
> 
> 
> ...


wow, the first pic and the pic with the ball park and the pic before the last one seem very american, just amazing, so sad people just dont know about amazing places in latin america.


----------



## sagaex3 (Jun 21, 2007)

6-6-6 said:


> wow, the first pic and the pic with the ball park and the pic before the last one seem very american, just amazing, *so sad people just dont know about amazing places in latin america*.


i agree


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*yes my friends Chihuahua it's so nice.*

*Cuauthemoc Chihuahua. picture of the turism departament Chihuahua Mexico*








Chihuahua sierra madre occidental in fall.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

nice my mom was alive when it snowed in mexico city. she played snowballs with her sister that was so cute. i wish it snows more in mexico city and miami.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Yes my friend Mexico City last snow fall was in 1967.*

These it a Newspaper picture of the Snow fall at Mexico City's downtown
January 12 1967.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic Chihuahua :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The snow it's not inusual in Mexico.*

*Chihuahua it's the state in Mexico in gets more snow, but other parts of Mexico gets snow too.

All pictures by (Lagunero)*









































1-Cananea Sonora,2-Leon,3-Zacatecas City,4-Guadalajara Jalisco,5-Torreon,
6-Durango,7-Matamoros Tamaulipas,8-Monterrey,9-San Luis Potosi.10-Tecate


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From the pic with the dog, i have this question:
The city's name came from?? ...


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the dog was named after the city, and the city might've being named after some indigenous tribes or something.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Great thread, now this looks like a city I can actually visit in Mexico


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah the menonnite community, there are others around Mexico and lots of them in the USA and Canada, someone told me that sometimes in Chihuahua City you can see them going to the supermarket wearing their traditional clothes.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

It's best known for being the home of the legendary Taco Bell dog:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Funny logo


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Interesting shots. I live in Canada (born in Mexico) and we don't even get nearly that much snow in the part I live in.


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*ARRIBA CHIHUAHUA*

Chihuahua It´s a great state in Mexico, amazing places and fantastic people. Wow Creel, the most beautiful places in the world, Copper Canyon wonderful, Chepe experience incredible the best eco-tour in the world, I recomend Chihuahua

My favorite place, doubtless :banana2:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Mexico is great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chihuahua is the coldest city of Mexico in winter, in summer is one of the hottest cities or the temperatures are still "low" in the summer?


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

well, yeah in summer is really hot well, for me it is, but i actally live in mexico city and here summer is cold and rainny so when i go to northern mexico i feel like im being cooked alive haha.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I didnt knew that about Mexico city


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

It's a shame that Mexico is embracing the worst of American style development. The older buildings are magnificent though. That is what they should try to emulate or expand upon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The buildings looks fine to me


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting city, but its not of my urban preference cities.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Well not only Chihuahua has moder buildings all Mexico has, and I think all the world has the moder influences not only Mexico. I think looks nice to my.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Yes my friend Mexico City never gests very hot.*



christos-greece said:


> ^^ I didnt knew that about Mexico city


Mexico City it's very hige over the sea leavel 2,240 meters the winter it's mild and dry with ocational frost, and summers are cool and rains a lot almost evry single day.
:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mexico -not only Chihuahua- is really nice


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

I love this cold city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yeap, it is absolutely nice :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The city of Cuauthemoc Chihuahua Mexico*

*picture by (marte)*








*Parral Chihuahua

Pictures by (marte)*


----------



## JILN (Jul 17, 2007)

*ANSWER*



christos-greece said:


> Mexico -not only Chihuahua- is really nice


You have reason, but Chihuahua is the most beautifull places in Mexico, because have a fantastics landscapes and villages that other states don´t have whit the same features. All sites in Mexico are very differents, you choose which you like more or your favorite.


----------



## Xing500 (Sep 11, 2002)

007, Chiahuahua is a little cooler than El Paso Texas. It's not that cold, and it doesn't get a lot of snow, by US standards at least.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Well if you compare with Chicago it's true Chihuahua not gets the same snow that 
Chicago but it's the same if you compare Chicago with the Yucon in norther Canada or with Siberia the Chicago weather it's not that cold.


----------



## thepixelstudio (Dec 27, 2006)

ArchiTennis said:


> this looks really cool. is it a river walk?


NOP ITS LA SALLE UNIVERSITY


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Santa Barbara Chihuahua*

*Chihuahua Mexico (Pictures by (marte)*








*picture by (marte)*








*Chihuahua Catedral. pictre by (marte)*








*Chihuahua Mexico Country side.pictrue by (marte)*








*Chihuahua City Park. picture by (marte)*








*Chihuahua City mine plaza.Picture by (marte)*


----------



## orienterumbero (Mar 31, 2008)

muy bonita CHihuahua! no sbia q nevaba! q bnnnn!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


>


Amazing!!


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*These are other cities at the beatiful state of Chihuahua Mexico*

*Ciudad Madera Chihuahua 
Pictures by (marte)*








These is the little town of Casuarichic Chihuahua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing too!! ^^


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Chihuahua is by far the most beautiful city in North Mexico. :cheers:
I love it.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*mas de Chihuahua*

*Ciudad Madera Chihuahua Picture by (marte)*








*Ciudad de Chihuahua Chihuahua City Picture by (marte)*








*Parral Chihuahua Picture by (marte)*


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

edit.


----------



## alepisci (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow
Very Nice


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

From Flickr


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank's Elbarto89 for reviving these.
:cheers:


----------



## atmBrasil (Oct 18, 2008)

AMAZING!!! Mexico surprises me everyday. Looking forward to visit Mexico soon.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updated pics of Chihuahua ^^


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice videos, especially #2 

This winter (2009) was the same heavy like previous one?
From last year (pics) the winter there was realy heavy... a lot of snow


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

I was thinking that the coldest one was Toluca

Toluca pictures


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think there's even snow in Toluca, Chihuahua is definatly "Mexico's fridge"


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes, Chihuahua it's the coldest City and state in Mexico, the city of Toluca it,s very cool bicose the altitud.
But yes, the last snow fall at the city of Toluca was in January 10 1967 as well as Mexico City.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice videos, especially #2
> 
> This winter (2009) was the same heavy like previous one?
> From last year (pics) the winter there was realy heavy... a lot of snow


No my friend, this year just some flakes of snow, or a a dust of snow, 2009 was a very dry winter in Chihuahua and in Texas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the answer


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Nuevo Casas Grandes Chihuahua Mexico, 

Pictures by (Lagunero)*









Nuevo Casas Grandes Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

SnowMan said:


> I was thinking that the coldest one was Toluca
> 
> Toluca pictures


*
Hi (SnowMan). I have a pix of the City of Toluca Mexico. The city of Toluca Mexico it's not the coldest city in Mexico, the coldest it's Chihuahua but the city of Toluca it's the coldest city of Central Mexico.

I hope you like the pix.(SnowMan):cheers:

City of Toluca Mexico.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

SnowMan said:


> I was thinking that the coldest one was Toluca
> 
> Toluca pictures


yes deffinitely chihuahua is the coldest large city in all of mexico, but there are small towns way colder. there is this small town called LA ROSILLA in the state of Durango, that gets down to -30C in some winters (probably the coldest temp. being something like -40C). Toluca is just the coldest in central mexico. the last snowfall in toluca was actually in 1995, there is even a video of a soccer game that was being played in that city while it was snowing. the coldest temp. in toluca is about -10, nearby mexico city is -7C, and toluca usualy gets to -4C every winter while mexico city just to about -1C to -2C. the city of chihuahua gets snow depending on the humidity of the winter, if its a dry winter like this one was, just a little dusting, but if its a moist one there could be many blizzards, usually most winters here are dry so the cities of northern mexico that regularly get some snowfall do so only about 3 times each season.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Creel Chihuahua Mexico.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuahua City Mexico.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Chihuahua Mexico the folklore, (mexican polka).


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuhuahua Cooper Cayon Rim. this Cayon it's deeper than the Gran Cayon.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Chihuahua City Mexico.


Nice photo @Alejandro


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photo @Alejandro


Thank's (christos-greece).

:hi:


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, i didnt know there is such a cold city in mexico.nice pics btw.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

I love snow. Nice city!!


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Yes, Chihuahua it's the coldest City and state in Mexico, the city of Toluca it,s very cool bicose the altitud.


chihuahua is cold because the altitude too...1460 m.

isn´t ciudad juarez the coldest city in mexico??? winter average in ciudad juarez +6,5°c and chihuahua +8,5°C


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> I don't know exactly, but it'd say in a normal year around -10c to -15c good enough to make snow.


i dont think so..

CHIHUAHUA, CHIH

JANUARY

MIN. AVERAGE: 1,7°C
MAX.AVERAGE: 15,6°C

Sometimes snow when the temperatures are freezing...but how many time this happen?? 1 or 2 a year?? and not every year...


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

JOSEVICTOR3012 said:


> chihuahua is cold because the altitude too...1460 m.
> 
> isn´t ciudad juarez the coldest city in mexico??? winter average in ciudad juarez +6,5°c and chihuahua +8,5°C


your right (Josevictor3012) the city of Ciudad Juarez it's colder than the City of Chihuahua, but well, we said that becose the city of Chihuahua it's the state capital.
Ciudad Juarez average temp. +6C
Creel average temp. +4C
Chihuahua Capital average temp. +8C


Your right my friend.
*
here a pix of the city of Ciudad Juarez.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

This it's a video of the City of Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> This it's a video of the City of Chihuahua Mexico.


and the City of Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome videos; the last one is from last year snow-fall?


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

cute name, really cool city. I love it. -15C, wow! in Mexico...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The name is not too cute... i know why named Chihuahua


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> The name is not too cute... i know why named Chihuahua


really, why?  had to search in wiki ....just curious.


----------



## Dragnet (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that is alot of snow, isn't Chihuahua a desert?


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Dragnet said:


> Wow, that is alot of snow, isn't Chihuahua a desert?


The state of Chihuahua it's very big, the east of the state is desert but the west of the state it's prairie and temperate forest mountaines.

but in the entire state gests snow, from thes desert to de mountaines.

and not only at Chihuahua state gets snow in other parts of Mexico too.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Dragnet said:


> Wow, that is alot of snow, isn't Chihuahua a desert?


Chihuahua is bigger than the UK, it surely can have more than one weather.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Snow fall at Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua, a city in Chihuahua state and it's in the desert.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Snowfall at the surroundig mountines of MEXICO CITY,the ajusco mountines, central mexico.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

RonnieR said:


> cute name, really cool city. I love it. -15C, wow! in Mexico...


There is this small town in the state of Durango called La Rosilla (just right below the state of Chihuahua), and it is the coldest inhabited place in Mexico (I think the population is only of about 300 people). There, during the winter, temperatures can drop well below -30C.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ cool, thanks for the info...


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*This are snowfalls in other citys of Mexico.*



Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Chihuahua it's the state in Mexico in gets more snow, but other parts of Mexico gets snow too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chihuahua is the state in Mexico of gets more snow, but there are other parts of Mexico with snow.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuahua Mexico.*

Chihuahua Mexico train.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

here are more photos from flickr, enjoy!
























































*Chihuahuenses*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures (el barto 89):cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics and videos indeed guys


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics and videos indeed guys


Thank You (christos-grecce), your very nice my friend

:hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome Alejandro :hi:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*This is other picture of Chihuahua City Mexico.
Picture by (Vencedoresdesierto).*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*This is a picture of the City of PARRAL, at the southern part of Chihuahua state in Mexico.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Parral looks very good under all that snow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes indeed, Parral town looks awesome ^^^^ :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*This is other picture of the City of PARRAL, at the state of Chihuahua Mexico.
I hope your like it.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo too


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photo too


Thakyou (Christos-greece).


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Chihuahua City Mexico.
picture by (marte).


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> This is a picture of the City of PARRAL, at the southern part of Chihuahua state in Mexico.
> 
> picture by (marte)


The City of Parral it's the 3rd. largest city at Chihuahua state.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Here other picture of the City of PARRAL, in the state of CHIHUAHUA MEXICO.
Picture by (marte).*


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

But, the thread´s title is wrong, Mexico´s coldest city is Toluca, not Chihuahua.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Does it snow in Toluca as much as it does in Chihuahua? I don't think so.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Does it snow in Toluca as much as it does in Chihuahua? I don't think so.


Snow doesn´t always mean so cold, Toluca during winter, spring, fall, and summer is cooler than Chihuahua.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Chihuahua City it's very hot in summer and very cold in winter.
Chihuahua City get's snow evry year or evry other year.

the city of Toluca it's cool in summer and chilly in winter.
The last snowfall at the city of Toluca downtown was in january 1967.


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

^^^^
But as I said snow doesnt mean very cold.
Chihuahua hardly gets below cero, and Toluca in winter is always below cero at nights.


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Ya hace un buen que no entraba por este thread, saludos a todos, Greetings


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

.

More pics Chihuahua City, Mex.

















y para cerrar este bloque les dejo dos hermosas y bellas mujeres Chihuahuenses, Chihuahua....Capital del Vaquero en México



​:cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

>


What's the Canadian mounted police doing there?


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

gugasounds said:


> ^^^^
> But as I said snow doesnt mean very cold.
> Chihuahua hardly gets below cero, and Toluca in winter is always below cero at nights.


I don't think it's ever been as cold as -22C in Toluca, in the city of Chihuahua it has.


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Here other picture of the City of PARRAL, in the state of CHIHUAHUA MEXICO.
> Picture of (marte).


^^ ^^

Wow! Snowed palm trees!!!!! Now that's something to think about. Keep posting.


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

elbart089 said:


> What's the Canadian mounted police doing there?


Festival Internacional Chihuahua, Pais Invitado: Canadá


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pics about Chihuahua in this page, especially last updates :cheers:


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing pics about Chihuahua in this page, especially last updates :cheers:


Greetings.

More pics
------------------------

*Chihuahua City*.













Palacio de Gobierno (Exterior)


Palacio de Gobierno (Patio Central)








Estadio Olimpico Universitario 





*Disfrutenlas !!!!!!*​


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

More pics, enjoy !!


*Freeway de la Juventud (West of the city)
*

*Cathedral *


*Kiosk central square*


*Chihuahua, the capital of the cowherd in mexico*


*Central Square*


*Plaza Mayor* (Plaza del Angel)


*Cultural Center "Casa Gameros"*




*Municipal Mayoralty*



*Distribuidor Vial* (Periferico de la Juventud)


*Parte del Periferico de La Juventud*


*Edificio "Punto Alto"* (Zona Periferico)


*Walking in the north of the city*


*Suburbs and streets*










*Center of Infantile Rehabilitation CRIT TELETON* 


*Ciudad Universitaria y Estadio Universitario de Chihuahua*


*CocaCola Chihuahua*


*Planta GoodYear*


*Corporate*


*INDUSTRIAL PARKS*


​


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

!Ajuuua! !arriba! Chihuahua, very nice pictures.
:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics too; amazing as always


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you friends.


more pics.





Continuamos.......





































​


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Chritsmas time at the City of Santa Barbara Chihuahua near the 
city of Parral Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photography no doubt :cheers: ^^ very nice videos too


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful City. Great pictures !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank's for the pictures (Vencedoresdesierto)


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*This is other picture of the City of Chihuahua Mexico.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It is a very nice photo indeed


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ It is a very nice photo indeed


Thank's for your coments (Christos-greece).

:hi:


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings friens.

more pics !!!

Chihuahua en Epocas Navideñas Vestida de Elegante Blanco


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

*Promotion Chihuahua State*






*Promotion Chihuahua City*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice pictures and videos, Thank's (vencedoresdesierto).
:cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> here are more photos from flickr, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these pictures, Chihuahua looks very nice.
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Snow photos: really awesome


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

more pics


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Amazing pics, thanks (Vencedoresdesierto).
:cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> Chihuhuahua Cooper Cayon Rim. this Cayon it's deeper than the Gran Cayon.
> 
> Picture by (marte)


This hotel it's located at the rim of the Cooper Cayon Chihuahua Mexico, the Cooper Cayon rivals teh Gran Cayon at Arizona USA.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The view from this hotel is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

post original by Marte~~~~


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the buildings in the city; _Feliz Navidad_ builsing, what building is this?


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> I like the buildings in the city; _Feliz Navidad_ builsing, what building is this?


Offices of government


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Chihuahua is really a nice clean:cheers: city....cheers guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Offices of government


Thanks for the info  nice government building btw


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

One of the things I like more of Chihuahua State, it's the contryside very similar to Texas.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Cuauthemoc Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

xavarreiro said:


> good photos


Thank's (xavarreiro):hi:


----------



## Comal Mall (Sep 25, 2008)

Really nice city,never been there, i wish someday i'll visit it.
Que bonito es Chihuahua.!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice video above @Alejandro


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuahua Mexico train on chihuahua's muntains forests.

Picture by (marte)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing photo @Alejandro


----------



## Vencedoresdesierto (Aug 11, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really amazing photo @Alejandro



Visit .....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939998


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Visit .....
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939998


Por cierto la foto es tuya (Vence) gracias por la foto esta espectacular.:cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The town of Creel Chihuahua Mexico in fall.
Picture by (Vencedoresdesierto).*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

What a lovely city especially its natural surrounding and the train. How often does it snow?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> Visit .....
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=939998


Hmmm... very nice photos in this thread; thanks for the link kay:


----------



## Jorge Zereptram (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow great photos in here!
Chihuahua a very known icon in the northern Mexico !


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Jorge Zereptram said:


> Wow great photos in here!
> Chihuahua a very known icon in the northern Mexico !


Yes in particulary the sierras at the west of the state, are spectacular.:cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

The small town of Guachochic in the state of Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Vencedoresdesierto said:


> .
> 
> More pics Chihuahua City, Mex.
> 
> ...


Very nice pix


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

AHHH CHIHUAHUA!!!!!!


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are there no mestisos in Chihuahua? 
Everyone looks like they just got of the plane/boat from Spain.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I am a Mestizo, and I look like those in the photos je,je.
In Mexico the most of the population are mestizos, my mother she's mestizo too, and she has green eyes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photos are indeed very nice


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last photos are indeed very nice


Thank you (christos-greece).


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

The City of Cuahutemoc at the state of Chihuahua Mexico. (snowing).


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

More videos of snow falls at Chihuahua State Mexico.

The Town of Creel Chihuahua Mexico.





The Town of Parral Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those snow falls are from last winter, right?


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Only the fist video, the one of the town of Creel Chihuahua.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Video of the City of Ciudad Madera in the state of Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The last Snowfall over Mexico City.*

The last snowfall over the Capital of Mexico was in Januay 12 1967, at that time the entire city was dusty by snow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last snow fall in Mexico city was in 1967? The recent years its only cold, i guess with few snow in the mountains around Mexico city...


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The Menonites a Comunity of German desendence, they live at Chihuahua Mexico.*

The Menonits live in many villages at the conutry side near Cuauthemoc Chihuahua Mexico, and they speak German and Spanish.


----------



## Asscity (Oct 21, 2009)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> The weather of Chihuahua Mexico looks like the weather of New Mexico Alburquerque and Santa Fe.(the weather Almanac 2004):cheers:


But Chihuahua winter average is 54 F and Albuquerque january average is 34 F.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> The Menonits live in many villages at the conutry side near Cuauthemoc Chihuahua Mexico, and they speak German and Spanish.


Those people are hard workin but it must suck having no internet:lol:

they reproduce like rabbit though, when they got here in the 20s and 30s they were about 20 thousand, now they're like 100 thousand:nuts:


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

1772 said:


> Are there no mestisos in Chihuahua?
> Everyone looks like they just got of the plane/boat from Spain.


Well, compared to the south and central parts of Mexico, the north has higher proportions of Caucasians, but Chihuahua and Sonora are the states with the highest, close to 50% of the people in those states are pred. caucasian according to a recent genetic study.


----------



## rosn19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> The City of Cuahutemoc at the state of Chihuahua Mexico. (snowing).


I wish it would snow like that every year where I live


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes that was a good snowfall at the City of Cuahutemoc Chihuahua Mexico.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know why people are so surprised about snow in Mexico. Mexico is North America. The same way there is snow in Canada and USA,there is snow in Mexico. I can't believe people think the whole country is like Cancun...hno:

I lived in El Paso, TX for 1 year and it didn't snow there so I guess it didn't snow in Ciudad Juarez either or they would show on TV. The summer is very hot, I thought I would die, lol.

People that cross the border to work in El Paso and the Mexicans who live in El Paso they all looked very indigenous, maybe some of them were mestizos but I never saw a white Mexican there. Spanish seems to be the first language in El Paso. 

There are Mexican restaurants everywhere and the only German restaurant was closed. People only like to eat fast food, Chinese or Mexican. I am not saying this is a fact but this is how I perceived the city.

I believe El Paso has the best Tex-Mex food in USA. The food was very good. 

Chihuahua city looks lovely. I would love to visit it during winter.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

^^ The only indigenous people who are 100% from Chihuahua are the Tarahumaras........ but they live in the mountains ..(they are more related to Apaches & Comanches than to the Aztecs or Mayans).. ......maybe the indigenous people you look came from the southern parts of the country looking for better jobs or to "jump" to the USA.............there are a lot of mestizos that looks indigenous-like too....so a "native" look could be usual in the border too....well I guess ..........never been in Juarez / el Paso but certainly been in other border cities.

And yep, they say El Paso has the best Tex MEx food ever...(yummy)


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

isakres said:


> ^^ The only indigenous people who are 100% from Chihuahua are the Tarahumaras........ but they live in the mountains ..(they are more related to Apaches & Comanches than to the Aztecs or Mayans).. ......maybe the indigenous people you look came from the southern parts of the country looking for better jobs or to "jump" to the USA.............there are a lot of mestizos that looks indigenous-like too....so a "native" look could be usual in the border too....well I guess ..........never been in Juarez / el Paso but certainly been in other border cities.
> 
> And yep, they say El Paso has the best Tex MEx food ever...(yummy)


^^Your totaly right my friend (isakres)kay:


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

isakres said:


> ^^ The only indigenous people who are 100% from Chihuahua are the Tarahumaras........ but they live in the mountains ..(they are more related to Apaches & Comanches than to the Aztecs or Mayans).. ......maybe the indigenous people you look came from the southern parts of the country looking for better jobs or to "jump" to the USA.............there are a lot of mestizos that looks indigenous-like too....so a "native" look could be usual in the border too....well I guess ..........never been in Juarez / el Paso but certainly been in other border cities.
> 
> And yep, they say El Paso has the best Tex MEx food ever...(yummy)


I see. They are probably mestizos. The food is great, I love the way they make the beans and tacos and I learned how to prepare the rice, beans, meat Tex Mex style. The fajitas are just incredible!

I was addicted to Tex Mex and I miss the food and how the Mexican cookers are gentle and kind. They always put more meat in my plate and they smile a lot. I was a friend of one Mexican woman who lives in Juarez, she cried when I left. I still miss her food.

It was a good experience and I really want to go to Mexico.

My problem in El Paso was the weather. I am not used to altitude so I felt sick all the time. 

I had Tex Mex food in other city and El Paso wins. Another thing I was crazy about: Tres Leches Cake. WOW!!! If I start thinking about it I won't sleep. It was perfect! I ate one almost everyday. :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

^^Chihuahua Mexico The Land of the mexican cowboys.^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575743


----------



## MikeAgs (Nov 12, 2009)

About the mestizos and caucasians is like its already been said,In the north(specially states like Chihuahua or Sonora) the proportion of whites is bigger than in the south.also some parts of the center of the country the amount of white people is also big,in parts of Jalisco known as "Los Altos De Jalisco" (Something like "The highlands of Jalisco) you can see that almost all the people is white and/or blondes with blue or green eyes.They are mostly of French and Italian descendance, I guess its the same in states like Chihuahua.

The rest of the center of Mexico the people comes in _"all flavours and colours":lol:_,and in southern states like Oaxaca,Guerrero,Chiapas and others there are a lot of indigenous people.

There is more about Mexico´s ethnography here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demography_of_mexico#Ethnography

Now about Chihuaha , tbh I didnt know it was such a beautiful city, I guess I need to go there as soon as I have the oportunity.:cheers:


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Nice. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Snowfalls ot Januay 2010 in Mexico.*

These year in Mexico january 2010 snow falls at North an Central Mexico.

Snowfall at the town of Gomez Farias Chihuahua at the North of Mexico january 2010





Snowfall at the City of Zacatecas at Central Mexico january 2010.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Last snowfall at Mexico City January 12 1967*

Last snowfall at Mexico City was in January 1967


----------



## KarlArgelino (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice photos!

one of the most violent cities in the world hno:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

Snowfall in Jerez at Central Mexico january 2010


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice winter videos from Chihuahua


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, i didn't know that there was a thread about the capital of my state in this place of SCC, hehehehhe.


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice winter videos from Chihuahua


the last videos are not from Chihuahua, i think that Alejandro posted them to show that snow in others cities of Mexico


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

1772 said:


> Are there no mestisos in Chihuahua?
> Everyone looks like they just got of the plane/boat from Spain.


i guess that you see the photos with "gringos" tourists

In Chihuahua most of us are Mestizos, a little white but mixed:lol::lol:


----------



## dvno_dvno_dvno (Jan 16, 2009)

Lonesome Traveler said:


> I don't know why people are so surprised about snow in Mexico. Mexico is North America. The same way there is snow in Canada and USA,there is snow in Mexico. I can't believe people think the whole country is like Cancun...hno:.


Indeed, many European people still have a very distorted image about Mexico. I have heard all sort of ridiculous things such as that Mexico is in South America, seasons are inverted as in the Southern Hemisphere, there can not be snow or low temperatures in Mexico, there is no infrastructure, everybody wants to cross the USA border and so on.


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Snow in Mexico*

These are videos of snow in Mexico, not in Chihuahua state but in Baja California Mexico and in Jalisco Mexico.

Snow in La Rumorosa Baja California Peninsula Mexico March 7 2010





Snow in the Sierra de San Pedro martir in Baja California Peninsula Mexico.





Snow in Totatiche Jalisco Mexico (Central Mexico)2010


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

It's very uncomun but we get in Chihuahua City Mexico a Snowfall yestarday, May/1/ 2010.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

no es que me queje ale..pero ps el thread es de chihuahua no si otras ciudades cae nieve, creo con los ejemplos que nos expusiste varias páginas atras bastaba. No asi un excesivo cumulo de videos que no tienen nada que ver con el tema original.

Saludos.


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

y las fotos pongan mas...!


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

beautiful city


----------



## Rey_Arturo (May 28, 2007)

I love Chihuahua....


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Mexico*



*Algunos lugras de Mexico con nieve.*

*Pictures by (Lagunero)*

*Sierra de Durango Mexico*

*Ciénega de nuestra Sra., Sierra de Durango Mexico. invierno 2009-2010*










*pictures by (Lagunero)*

*Sierra de Chihuahua Mexico*

*Basaseachic, Chihuahua Mexico*










*pictures by (Lagunero)*

*Sierra de Baja California Mexico*

*San Pedro Martir, Baja California Mexico*










*Sierra de Durango Mexico*

*picture by (Maxxxim)*

*Una foto mia del invierno pasado, del poblado de San Bernardo, Durango, Mexico*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those snow photos of Chihuahua are always very nice; thanks for those photos :cheers:


----------



## Ludus_Tours (Dec 1, 2010)

Mexico is one of the best tourist destinations in the world. The Pan American Games 2011 is being held in Guadalajara that will attract more number of visitors to the country. It is expected that the tourism industry will largely benefit due the hosting of Pan American Games. Ludus Tours is a well known company that provides best tour packages to all the sporting events across the globe. They take care of all the minute details from accommodation to travel so that their clients have a memorable time during their visit. Many visitors had positive reviews about Ludus Tours during the recently concluded World Cup in South Africa and the same is expected during other events too.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Alejandro Lopez Ceja said:


> *Mexico*
> 
> *Una foto mia del invierno pasado, del poblado de San Bernardo, Durango, Mexico*




I like this beautiful pic.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The previous one (this one below) is also awesome :cheers:


>


Everything covered by snow!


----------



## lgm900 (Jan 10, 2010)

KarlArgelino said:


> Nice photos!
> 
> one of the most violent cities in the world hno:


lol chihuahua is very safe..Juarez is not even near :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I feel the same... Chihuahua is safe from such problems


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Here are more Pictures of some towns of the state of Chihuahua Mexico with snow.*

*Picture by (Lagunero)*

*Town of La Junta Chihuahua Mexico, cerca de cd. Guerrero*











*Town of Madera, Chihuahua Mexico Picture by (Lagunero)*








[/QUOTE]

*Town of Gómez Farías, Chihuahua Mexico Picture by (Lagunero)*










*Town at the Municipio de Madera, Chihuahua Mexico. Picture by (lagunero)*












*These Picture it's not of Chihuahua Mexico, it's a picture of Mexico City Paseo de la Reforma Main Street afeter one of the rare an inusual snow falls at Mexico City, these snow fall was in 1920.*
*Me enanatron estas fotos del amigo Forista (PoLy_MX) de la Nevada en la ciduad de Mexico sobre el Paseo de la Reforma.*

*Pictures by (PoLy_MX)*

*este par de fotos me pareció muy interesantes, son muy antiguas pero son de la ciudad de México, en donde es muy raro que se presenten nevadas, pero se han dado casos.*



















*son a la altura del paseo de la reforma, y las fotos son cortesía del buen 1antares de MXscrapers*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice winter photos from Chihuahua state :cheers:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The City of Chihuahua Mexico recorder today (Febreruary 3 2011) one of the record coldest temperatrature in 50 yerars, the temperature this morning was of 0 Fareenheite and the equivalent temperature of -18 Celsius*


* Snow fall in the City of Monterrey Nuevo Leon Mexico feb/03/2011/Nevada en Monterrey Nuevo leon Mexico Febrero 3 /2011/*






*Snow fall in the city of Chihuahua Mexico 
and the temperature of Zero 0F= -18C /Feb./03/2011/Nevada en la ciudad de Chihuahua Mexico febrero/ 3 /2011/*











*Snow fall in the town of Jimenez Chihuahua Mexico in 2006 Nevada en Jimenez Chihuahua Mexico en el 2006*


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*Chihuahua City Mexico february/03/2011/*



*Chihuahua Cityl Mexico february 03 2011*

*all the pictures by (MikVelo)*




*pic. by (MikVelo)*


*pic. by (MikVelo)*



*pic. by (MikVelo)*


*pic. by (MikVelo)*


*pic. by (MikVelo)*


*pic. by (MikVelo)*
​
*picture by (s.villa)*






*Chihuahua City Mexico february 2011*





*
Ciudad Juarez Chihuahua Mexico february 2011*


----------



## iluminate (Feb 2, 2011)

Snow in Mexico ???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

iluminate said:


> Snow in Mexico ???? :uh: :uh:



yes it is snow in Mexico, and in these days the north of Mexico reports the lowest temperatures in 50 years with (2 F) in Ciudad Juarez (-17C) and in the town of Madera at the sierras (-3F) or (-23C) and in the state Capital the city of Chihuahua (0 F) or (-18C).

:hi:


----------



## Alejandro Lopez Ceja (Apr 6, 2008)

*The big cold wave covered much of Mexico, even at the sea level at the gulfo of Mexico, the city of Matamoros Tamaulipas at the Gulf of Mexico cost was coverd with ice, bicose was falling Frizzing rain, and in the higelands like Chihuahua was sonw.*

*
City of Matamoros Tamulipas Mexico at the Gulf cost covered with ice. feb./03/2011/
*






*The City of Chihuahua Mexico with snow. feb./03/2011/*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Ricky_King said:


> ^^ jaja y a ti tambien Mr Equis
> 
> *Aero Show Chihuahua 2012*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Gracias Forever, que bien que te gusten. Y Charel no eres el único que lo piensa, ya varios lo han comentado; algún parecido debe haber.
> 
> 
> 
> ​





chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Sí, parece que estuvo muy bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alberto Rueda:*



real time said:


> Bueno te tomo la palabra Chihuaslife33 de poner unas fotos mías jaja pero las pongo en este thread para no perderte la huella en el otro. (igual las puedes mover a donde tu quieras)
> 
> De visita en el ITESM hace una semana.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alberto Rueda:*



real time said:


> Unas mas de un día reciente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Alberto Rueda:*



real time said:


> Del mes de octubre2012


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panorámica del centro de Chihuahua by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Chihuahua: horizonte con Sagrado Corazón by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Horizonte chihuahuense (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Horizonte chihuahuense (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline Puerto Vallarta (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

^^ The last pic is not Chihuahua, it´s Puerto Vallarta.

Chihuahua doesn´t have any coast.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome pics!! Chichuahua looks amazing!!


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics nikko, saludos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Thank you guys, more pics to next page.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*From the web:*_



chihuaslife33 said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More lifestyle:*_



chihuaslife33 said:


> _MG_2699 por Menocorde, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 36 por VadaWong, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Chihuahua City!!!*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Autor: Lycaon57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits under the pics:*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Untitled por Michael aka Burt, en Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits under the pics:*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> 5988TrillionsdeTonns
> 
> 
> Al vuelo... por Sonia Safa, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits under the pics:*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> RandomMoment
> ​





Chihuaslife33 said:


> Así es kay:
> 
> 
> La Salle University and Rejon lake, one of the five Universities we have in Chihuahua City. por Gavilancillo, en Flickr​





Chihuaslife33 said:


> Gameros residence at dusk por Gavilancillo, en Flickr​





Chihuaslife33 said:


> ^^Así es, saludos.
> 
> 
> Camino por livvy_jane, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> *Palacio de Gobierno*
> 
> Palacio de Gobierno por Mexico Mochilero, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits under the pics*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Chihuahua August 2009 344 por paogeo56, en Flickr
> 
> 
> IvanGüereque
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Julio/Dany
> 
> 
> Lovable Chihuahua por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Chihuahua*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> DUELO DE ARQUITECTURAS por Othon ®, en Flickr
> 
> 
> En fila por g.e., en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Sin título por monsistex, en Flickr
> 
> 
> centro h febrero08 032 por monsistex, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The autumn in Chihuahua*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> *Autor tanda: Israael*​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The people of Chihuahua city*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Chihuahua is moving por _AzT3k_, en Flickr
> 
> 
> *Terminal Santorini*
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of Chihuahua*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> La Casona por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Nichos para palomas por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics!*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> casa gótica(Museo de ?) de Chihuahua por analines, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Alimentando esperanzas por caludia, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More awesome pics*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> san juan por LuisCasas, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Nuestra Señora de la Regla por Jose Felix Garcia, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More nice pics*



Chihuaslife33 said:


> Palacio de Gobierno por Mapache Dormido, en Flickr
> 
> 
> Rectoria por Mapache Dormido, en Flickr
> ...


----------

